# Birdcrest vs Zero Moment



## Skyman (Jul 9, 2015)

> Format: 2vs2 Singles
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage Cap: 30%
> ...


[size=+2]*Birdcrest vs Zero Moment*[/size]

*Birdcrest's Active Squad*

*Colin*the male Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Dragon Fang
*Terra*the male Treecko <Overgrow>

*Zero Moment's Active Squad*

*Eurastar*the female Cleffa <Magic Guard>, EXP: 
*Pyralspite*the female Deino <Hustle> @ Zoom Lens
*Umbra*the male Lampent <Flash Fire> @ Wise Glasses, EXP:  (Happiness: )
*Leafpaw*the male Shinx <Intimidate>, EXP: 
*Zephyr*the male Vanillite <Ice Body>, EXP: 
*Pallasch*the male Rufflet <Keen Eye>, EXP: 
*Sinh*the female Goomy <Gooey> @ Draco Plate
*Binacle*the male Binacle <Tough Claws> @ Shell Bell
*Noibat*the male Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Yache Berry
*Faustkämpfer*the female Pancham <Iron Fist> @Moon Stone

*Birdcrest* sends out
*Zero Moment* sends out and commands
*Birdcrest* commands
I ref.


----------



## Birdcrest (Jul 10, 2015)

It's finally time...
Take it, Colin!





CanIhavecoffeeCanIhavecoffee?
Colin, coffee AFTER the battle!





Now? Please?
No. (Sorry about the huge images)


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 12, 2015)

(Should I be mean and go with Zephyr?)
(...)
(Nah.)

Go, Eurastar! It's been a while now since we've last played for keeps, and you don't get STAB anymore, but I've realised that you have a damn good movepool. Start off with a *Hidden Power* to see where you stand, then follow it up with a *Psyshock*. Finish with a *Secret Power*. If for whatever reason your opponent is untouchable, go with your reflexes and *Metronome*.

*Hidden Power/Metronome~Psyshock/Metronome~Secret Power/Metronome*


----------



## Birdcrest (Jul 12, 2015)

Moving second for the win!





Can I have coffee yet?
Just attack already! First up, melt him with a *Heat Wave!* Then, knock him down with *Iron Tail!* And that Secret Power looks dangerous, so block it with *Protect!*
*Heat Wave/Iron Tail/Protect*


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 11, 2015)

The three Trainers popped into existence in the middle of a peaceful field.  As Birdcrest and Zero Moment steadied themselves after teleporting, The Omskivar scratched the League-owned Abra behind the ears, marveling that they hadn't run out of peaceful, nondescript meadows to ravage with battle.  The battlers shook hands, The Omskivar prepared his flags and whistle, and two Pokemon were summoned in two flashes of light.

Colin the Noibat squeaked excitedly, taking to the low skies with an eager flap of his wings, before he regarded the second Pokemon with curiosity--the tiny pink lump, Eurastar, tottering back and forth with an innocent smile.  The Omskivar waved his flags to begin the match.

Team Birdcrest
OO





Colin (M) @Dragon Fang
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Wide-eyeing his opponent.

Team Zero Moment
OO





Eurastar (F)
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Doesn't afwaid of dwagons!

*Round 1*​
Colin leapt immediately into action, flapping his wings forward and down to rise into the air.  Chirping, he flapped his wings in a burst, sending a hot gust of wind blowing towards Eurastar.  The Cleffa squealed as she slid backward in the grass, but she shook off the red glow that she was left with when the attack died down and marched forward dutifully.  She closed her eyes briefly.  When she opened them, they glowed with power, and she reared back with a deep breath.

A blast of almost-white fire spat forth from Eurastar's mouth, and it licked Colin's wings, making him...antsy.  It hurt, but only a little, and Colin was quick on the uptake, his (very) small tail cutting through his dark fur as it began to glow.  Backing up once more, Colin lurched forward and solled through the air, becoming a black and purple wheel with a bright white center strip, careening into Eurastar at an alarming pace.

As the Noibat soared back to his airspace, the Star Shape Pokemon picked herself up off the ground.  Her lip twitched as her eyes glowed purple this time, and she furrowed her brow to concentrate her latent Psychic abilities on her opponent.  Though his wings flapped fast and strong, Colin couldn't escape the sudden pressure from all around him; his muscles ached as they were poked and prodded by some unseen aggressor, softly at first, but with increasing fury and fervor.

Quickly, Colin gave a frantic squeak and surrounded himself in a translucent green bubble shield.  He shivered in midair as the discomfort left him.  Meanwhile, on the ground, Eurastar felt her attack get cut off, and smirked.  Clamming up so soon?  She stuck her one-fingered hand in the air and wagged it back and forth.

There came a slight humming sound, which swelled until a swarm of tiny insects came floating from some distant forest.  They converged on Eurastar, to the horror of Zero Moment, until he saw the blinking eyes of his Pokemon beneath the mountain of bugs.  This...must be a good thing?  Colin swallowed nervously as he dropped his shield for the round's end.

*Round 1 End*

Team Birdcrest
OO





Colin (M) @Dragon Fang
*Health:* 88%
*Energy:* 76%
*Status:* Wanting to know how many of those are bees...?

Team Zero Moment
OO





Eurastar (F)
*Health:* 76%
*Energy:* 91%
*Status:* Covered in bugs. Fire-typed Hidden Power. +1 Defense, +1 Sp. Defense.​
*Calculations*
Heat Wave- 9% damage, 5% energy
Hidden Power(Fire)- 4% damage, 3% energy
Iron Tail- 15% damage, 7% energy
Psyshock- 8% damage, 4% energy
Protect- 2% energy
Metronome(Defend Order)- 2% energy

Referee Notes
-No burn on Heat Wave.
-Hidden Power rolled a Fire-type.
-Where exactly is Noibat's Tail...?
-No Defense drop on Iron Tail.
-Metronome rolled Defend Order.

Next Round
-Birdcrest commands
-Zero Moment commands
-I ref!


----------



## Birdcrest (Aug 16, 2015)

How about...
Coffee?
(sighs) This. Yes I forgot you have Infiltrator! Infiltrator will be useful!
*Iron Tail/Steel Wing/U-turn*
If Moonblast or Dazzling Gleam is used during actions 1 or 2, then use Protect on that action, but not consecutively.
EDIT: Switching to Treecko.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 16, 2015)

Hmm.... looks like he's switching out this turn. Let's try to maximise damage to him while minimizing damage to ourselves. Start off with a *Counter* to hit the damage cap in the first action, then *Detect* then next attack. If Colin missed his first attack, making your Counter useless, *Counter* again. Finally, uhh, *Double Team*, I guess.

*Counter~Detect/Counter~Double Team*


----------

